# CCITT-16



## Gast2 (11. Dez 2012)

Hi,

ich muss für ein Protokoll (ANSI C12.18) CCITT-16 anwenden, leider verstehe ich überhaupt nicht warum ich da was anderes raus bekomme als das Blackbox System das ich als Referenz habe...

Die Blackbox gibt mir folgende byte Sequenz:

[c]EE 00 00 00 00 15 51 73 7E 61 46 49 3E 28 3C 6F 3B 49 6F 4D 4B 30 7B 55 23 26 50 24 A4[/c]

[c]EE 00 00 00 00 15 51[/c] ist der Message Code 
[c]73 7E 61 46 49 3E 28 3C 6F 3B 49 6F 4D 4B 30 7B 55 23 26 50[\c] ist das Passwort
[c]24 A4[\c] ist der CRC. 

Wenn ich jetzt CCITT-16 auf [c]EE 00 00 00 00 15 51 73 7E 61 46 49 3E 28 3C 6F 3B 49 6F 4D 4B 30 7B 55 23 26 50[/c] anwende kommt bei mir, wie auch bei allen online CRC Checkern da nur [c]C5 FE[/c]oder halt je nach Byte Order [c]FE C5[/c] bei rum.

Andere Beispiele aus der Blackbox:
[c]EE 00 00 00 00 15 51 43 52 7A 4B 6A 69 4C 34 4C 59 56 42 45 66 64 61 42 4A 5A 7A C5 BC[/c]

Mein Ergebniss [c]D2 8A[/c]

Mal nur 'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa' als password
[c]EE 00 00 00 00 15 51 61 61 61 61 61 61 61 61 61 61 61 61 61 61 61 61 61 61 61 61 C2 D5[/c]

Mein Ergebniss [c]65 B7[/c]

Password ist '01234567890123456789'
[c]EE 00 00 00 00 15 51 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 C3 81[/c]

Mein Ergebniss [c]5A 47[/c]

Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie die auf die Checksummen kommen?

Danke,
fassy


----------



## Gast2 (11. Dez 2012)

Verwenden die in der Blackbox vielleicht ein anderes Generator Polynom oder einen anderen Seed? 
Ich hatte aber auch schon mal den Fall bei einer CRC, dass genau beschrieben war welcher Standard etc. aber ich bekam immer etwas anderes raus. Es stellte sich dann heraus, dass die Blackbox Referenz es falsch machte ...


----------



## Gast2 (11. Dez 2012)

Hmmm, ich weiß nicht. Ist ja eigentlich ein Stadard und da die Blackbox auf zwei Produkten* unterschiedlicher Hersteller besteht bezweifel ich das.

* Software von Firma A die ledig sicher stell C12.18 und C12.19 zu implementieren
* Smart Meter von Firma B die eine optische Schnittstelle nach C12.18 und ein Table Layout nach C12.19 hat


----------



## Gast2 (13. Dez 2012)

Hab es gefunden... Python crcmod mit X-25 macht es richtig... Anscheinend gilt hier auch CCITT-16 ist nicht immer CCITT-16


----------

